# Element Race 1997



## pauli 1611 (22. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Eine Frage an die RM-Fachleute.

Welche Gabel kann ich an einem RM-Element von 1997 verbauen,bzw.

Welche Gabeln wurden damals verwendet.Der Rahmen ist ein 16,5 Zoll,

kann ich eine 100 mm Gabel einbauen oder was muss ich wegen der

Geometrie beachten.

Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2006)

Ich würde bis 80 gehen. Die Manitous bauen recht niedrig, oder auch die 80ziger Magura Asguard. Gibts im  Moment für kleines Geld  Die 85ziger MZs sind MIR zu lang...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. August 2006)

Zu der Zeit waren ca. 63mm (RS Judy)-80mm Standart. Ich würde auch nicht drüber gehen. Und damals waren 63mm absolut ausreichend, heute schreit jeder nach mehr, warum ?


----------



## pauli 1611 (22. August 2006)

Könnte ich dann zb. eine Manitou Skareb mit 80 mm einbauen


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2006)

Ich würde sagen: ja!


----------



## Bikeaddict (22. August 2006)

pauli 1611 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich dann zb. eine Manitou Skareb mit 80 mm einbauen



Ja, ich würde allerdings eher zum Nachfolgermodell R7 greifen, das ist wesentlich steifer!


----------



## pauli 1611 (22. August 2006)

Alles klar,dann werd ich mich mal umschauen wo ich günstig was bekomme

Danke erst mal


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2006)

Und beachte die Einbauhöhen. Alternativ halt die Magura, ist ein klasse Gabel und paßt gut zum Hinterbau.


----------

